# Paint code



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there a paint code to be found somewhere on the car?
I've bought a ABT rear skirt and would like to paint it like in the picture below.
It's a 2006 2.0 FWD in a silver metallic.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It will be on the sticker inside the service booklet and on the identical sticker on the boot floor, under the polystyrene tool holder.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Are these the ones?
The boot sticker is really hard to read though...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Odd with the boot sticker; looks like it's been painted over.

The code on the other sticker is LY7W, light silver.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the help, now just waiting to receive the rear skirt


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Now received the rear skirt (or valance if you will) and wanting to paint it like in the picture in the first post.
Which color would you choose for the larger, upper part? Gloss black, matt black, something else?

Mind you, I have just installed a Xenonz gloss black grill and may also paint the fog light grills gloss black.
The obvious choice is then, of course, also gloss black, but will it be too much? Will it be to difficult t keep clean?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think it's good to keep the number of different colours and finishes minimal, so the obvious choice works for me.

Shouldn't be hard to keep clean - no dead insects to remove from that part.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Could also consider colour coding the wing mirrors at the same time bit like on the amplified edition.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Hadn't thought of that, but also not sure that is for me... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------

